# It's official! Genesect is NOT Kabutops!



## Swarmy (Feb 4, 2014)

Some of you might remember my "little" theory about Genesect's origin: 

Well I was checking Genesect's entry in the wiki today and I saw this!



For those that have read my theory you'll see exactly what gave me the idea that Genesect is not an upgraded cyborg Kabutops. For those that haven't well as you can see the fossil clearly shows that Genesect had no endoskeleton (internal skeleton) but rather had an exoskeleton like a real insect while Kabutops has an endo one. Also the more obvious being that the arm in the fossil is nothing like Kabutop's.

So yeah, I'm glad this is over


----------



## Island (Feb 6, 2014)

This makes me sad. I thought this the first time I saw Genesect.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually think of that theory every time I see you Swarmy


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Island said:


> This makes me sad. I thought this the first time I saw Genesect.



Good thing it proved wrong then 



BlazingInferno said:


> I actually think of that theory every time I see you Swarmy



How bitterly ironic


----------

